# Medicine in Thailand



## englander10 (Jan 14, 2012)

I hope to be moving to Hua Hin in 2 to 3 months time. I am on several prescription meds from my Doctor. They are mostly for fluctuating blood pressure all these meds are fairly common. i.e. Coumadin, Bisoprolol,Lipitor. I have been trying to find a website to show me what is available in Thailand. I believe it will help if I bring a prescription with me to take to a physcian. Your comments please>


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't take prescription meds, BUT I do know that a surprising number of medicines are available without prescription, Valium, Zanax, come to mind.

Weirdly, they wont sell you anything for the common cold like Codral, because its abused to cook meth-amp, and they have a massive problem with that drug, judging by the amount and frequency of mule arrests reported in the press. However chances are that if your meds are not precursors for recreational substances you may be able to buy them freely without prescription. 

Generics may or may not be on offer, if there is no generic expect to pay 'western' prices, not the pharmacists fault, that's the greedy drug companies maximising profits before the patent expires and the realistic but still profitable prices are able to offered by entrepreneurial pharmaceutical companies in India. A great example of this is the various generic erectile meds that are available for pennies in Thailand now.

*Perhaps some kind soul on this board who is currently in-country might offer to take your 'shopping-list' to their local pharmacist and report back to you? *just a thought...


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Just to qualify on my comments above, in particular the Valium/Zanax remark, some of these particular meds do by law require a prescription, but, like so many situations in Thailand, one pharmacist will sell them without a prescription -and the other won't! 

YMMV.


----------

